# co3 carbon trioxide



## dan4x4 (12 Mar 2018)

Are plants able to use CO2O or CO3 I assume its the same thing? or not ha sorry in advance if this is a stupid question.

Reason I ask is that a friend has a bottle of cleaning fluid and its made of CO2O, I thought maybe this could be used as a cheaper alternative to gluteraldehyde?

I'm using peroxide to help fight off BBA but wondered if this would give my plants a boost as a source of carbon?


----------



## gregl (17 Mar 2018)

Co2O is Cobalt Oxide not the same as CO3, don't use it.

Actually ignore this, Cobalt has 2+ ionic charge, not sure what CO2O is. Still wouldn't use cleaning fluid.

Pretty sure only C02 can be used in photosynthesis anyway.


----------

